# Biothane Long Line



## GoDog.Go! (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, looking for some reviews on a product before purchasing.

I am looking into a biothane long line as I don't really have many fenced off green spaces to practice and play with my dog. I currently have a 3/4" nylon one and it gets mixed up easily. To my understanding, biothane is a plastic coated nylon that is more like leather? I was wondering if this material is less prone to tangling? The fact that it is easier to clean is of no importance to me, so solely for tangle-factor, would it be worth putting the 40$ on a biothane long line?

Also, just how slippery is biothane, I imagine pretty slippery? I have tied grip knots every so many feet on my current line and I know I won't be able to do the same with biothane. Do you think I'd be able to wrap some vet-wrap every few feet for some grip? 

Also open to any other suggestions you might have for long lines. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Biothane is great and SO much , easier to work with than any other kind of long line I've tried, and I never have problems with it tangling. It lasts a long time and is easy to clean. It does get a little slippery when totally wet, but has nice grip when dry. If you are planning on getting the line wet, the vet wrap sounds like it could work nicely!

I got mine off amazon. The first one I got was 15', then I liked it so much I bought a 6' leash and a 33' long line as well. Use them all the time still.  Heres the one I purchased: Amazon.com : Signature K9 Biothane Long Line, 33-Feet x 3/8-Inch, Black : Long Line Leash : Pet Supplies


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I believe there are two types of biothane. One that resembles non with a platic-like coating, and one with is like rubber with a nylon core. I own the latter, but in 4 and 6 foot lengths. I can only speak to the type that I have. When it gets wet, I have no problem holding onto it. I've never considered buying a rubber biothane long line because I can imagine it fitting too well in a backpack. I have 105 feet of nylon long lines and they work for me. I don't have issues with them tangling. I always keep it tidy. If I do get a tangle, I'll seperate the three leashes (25, 30 and 50 feet), undo the knot, then I'll connect them again.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a regulation trial tracking line (33') that is 1/2" biothane. Often at the cottage I have my dog drag this line. The neighbors sometimes seem wary of a loose GSD (though my dog completely minds his own business) so if they are on their dock, I have my dog drag the line even while swimming and dock diving. Without any handles or knots, it has never caught on anything, even slides over the dock boards. Any other type of line like cord or nylon gets hopelessly tangled if not stuck in the dock boards every 30 seconds.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This guy is great and he uses a nice supple biothane, though I don't like the lockjaw snaps he sells (but he sells normal snaps too). Love the biothane. I still have a 4 foot braided leather leash for every day but for working I love the biothane. Bud at K9Noz

index


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I also use the biothane for exactly the same reason. Does not get tangled up and is easy to manage.


----------



## GoDog.Go! (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback! You have me sold, lol. 

What size would you recommend? I have the choice of 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", the size/price difference is so minimal, I wouldn't even know which one to choose based only on size. I often also go to the cottage too and nice to know that some of you use it while swimming and while in the woods. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I prefer 3/8". My long line is 1/2" but that's just what I bought at the time for a trial tracking lead (my dog tended to track a bit fast, so some more weight on his line helps slow his pace). My obedience leash is 3/8" and I prefer that, but it's too short for a nice drag line. It's strong enough, I've used it to check dogs in protection. If anything fails it would be the hardware or how the hardware is attached.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Biothane doesn't get tangled easily at all, but keep in mind that it CAN be knotted, it is just likely to come loose until you have it worked in. I don't find it slippery at all, I use it for dock diving and can hold onto it wet, flat with a few fingers while my dogs are lunging for the dock.

I make a TON of long lines for people, Biothane seems to be a huge hit for this purpose. Bright colors, easy to see, easy to keep clean, durable/long lasting and tangle free.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> This guy is great and he uses a nice supple biothane, though I don't like the lockjaw snaps he sells (but he sells normal snaps too). Love the biothane. I still have a 4 foot braided leather leash for every day but for working I love the biothane. Bud at K9Noz
> 
> index


Another glowing recommendation for K9noz. :wild:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> This guy is great and he uses a nice supple biothane, though I don't like the lockjaw snaps he sells (but he sells normal snaps too). Love the biothane. I still have a 4 foot braided leather leash for every day but for working I love the biothane. Bud at K9Noz
> 
> index


I think you're the one that turned me onto him too, and I have to say he is awesome. He whipped one out fast for me on a spur of the moment deal and I think I ordered it on a Tues night and I had it in my hand either Thursday or Friday morning, I can't remember. I own two. Love them for outdoor stuff.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Another glowing recommendation for K9noz. :wild:


Add me to the list of recommendations for K9noz. Love my long line. I have had it everywhere....mud, water, dirt....you name it. It is light and I have not found it to be slippery. I tend to wear fingerless gloves when I use it, to keep my hands clean and maybe that helps with the grip....LOVE IT LOVE IT


----------



## GoDog.Go! (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you all for the input. 

I am from Canada, so I was going to order from Dog Sports Gear. But, they don't have orange ones, that would have been my color of choice for visibility. I will look into getting somewhere else, just a bit worried about being charged a crazy duty price.

@Danielle: You make them? How could one go about ordering from you?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes I do. I have orange and ship to Canada.  

https://www.etsy.com/listing/172861953/custom-biothane-long-line?nc=1

That link should take you to the order page.


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought a neon orange 50 foot line from this site: Brahma Leads - affordable dog training leash / tracking long line

I'm very happy.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I also use K9Noz, and I get htem shipped to Canada. The shipping isn't bad.

I find sometimes the new biothane leashes cut my hands, but overall I love them since they are sturdy, waterproof, easy to clean, and come in bright colors.


----------

